# While you were sitting in the house....



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I was catching number 18 over 5lbs this year  Got to the spot a half hour before sunset and the monsoon hit, still got wet, and wish i could of kept fishing but when you cant see 10 yards infront of you, its time to wrap it up.


----------

